# thoughts on protocol



## robot lord (Apr 19, 2012)

Take a minute and look over my protocol and tell me what you think. There seems to be different thoughts on when to administer HCG. My guy said day before test cyp yet others prefer day after. I started with 210mg cyp every 5 days and followed up the day after with 1mg anastrozoloe. Well me being me I decided after just a couple pins to bump up my test. So I bumped the cyp to about 300mg every 5 days with no additional AI. Then the sides started. Itchy nipples soon turned to super soar nipples and a lump under the right one. Got ahold of my guy and explained what had happened and why. So we came up with a new protocol. I will list below.

Sunday: vitamin D 50,000 units cap, HCG 500iu,danazol 25mg
Monday: Test Cyp 210mg, anastrozole 1mg, B complex 1ml im delt,danazol 25mg
Tuesday: Danazol 25mg
Wednesday:HCG 500iu, B complex, Danazol
Thursday: Test cyp 210mg, anastrozole 1mg, Danazol
Friday:B complex, danazol
Saturday: Danazol

 Just about done my ten weeks and ready for blood work. Have intentions on dropping the danazol. Very expensive and don't really feel its doing much at 25mg a day. Rather split 40mg Var across the day but I guess that's not HRT. For that matter 420mg cyp isn't either. I feel great other then the lump but it seems to be getting smaller the past two weeks. Libido is great and energy is up. Can't get my guy to give me my original labs but I remember my test was at 440 prior to treatmaent. Can't remember any other levels like estro etc.. Not sure if I am ready to settle for real HRT levels and if I do I think I would like to handle it myself. If my bloods come back good can I stay where I am at and throw a cycle in from time to time. Also using currently GHRP2 and MOD GRF x3 a day at 150mcg. Plans are to switch to GH Mon-Fri and peps Sat/Sun. I am 40yrs old,5'8,240lbs and if I had to guess about 18-20% body fat.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2012)

i think it really depends on what you want.  If you want true TRT, stick with the 210 E5D.  If you want more of a low/moderate BB dose, then stick with the 420 a week.  Hit me up with your bloods after you get them back and I'll be more than happy to help you out.  

Drop the Danazol regardles.  Var + 210 E5D is great, that's what I"m doing now and I'm dropping like crazy while strength is through the roof!  50mg of Var for 8 weeks is great man.


----------



## robot lord (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Spongy. U da man!!! Almost forgot if I go thru private labs for bloods what specific tests do I request and pay for? Is it a full hormonal panel? Also does it include liver values or do I need to request that in addition? About how much u think as far as price?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2012)

spongy said:


> var + 210 e5d is great, that's what i"m doing now and i'm dropping like crazy while strength is through the roof!  50mg of var for 8 weeks is great man.




this.. .. .


----------

